# Frage zu Aufwickler Applikation



## maxx.one (15 November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

so ich hoffe ich habe das richtige Unterforum getroffen.

Ich muss ein Aufwickelprogramm erstellen, leider habe ich in diese Richtung null Erfahrung. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei Hilfe leisten. Ich suche Informationen die mir weiterhelfen können.

z.B. Applikationsbeschreibungen, Funktionsbeschreibungen, Programmbeispiel oder ähnliches...

Im Netz bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Eine gute Funktionsbeschreibung habe ich hier gefunden:

http://www.ea-online.de/ea/live/fachartikelarchiv/ha_artikel/detail/10053393.html

so in der Art sollte die Applikation aussehen.

Weiter habe ich versucht bei Lenze bzw. auch bei Siemens etwas auf der Webseite zu finden leider ohne großen Erfolg.

Ich gebe euch ein paar Eckdaten zu dem was ich vor habe:
Der Aufwickler soll eine Folienbahn aufwickeln diese Folienbahn ist mit einer Perforation durchzogen (max. Geschwindigkeit 70m/min). Die Applikation hat einen Tänzer der vor dem Wickler verwendet werden soll.
Als Antrieb habe ich einen Servomotor zu Verfügung.

Bezogen auf den oberen Artikel, wollte ich den Tänzer als Drehzahlsollwert verwenden, eine bestimmte Position soll gehalten werden + eine gewisse Voreilung.
Nun kann ich ein max. Drehmoment dem Antrieb vorgeben das er nicht überschreiten soll/darf. Dieses Drehmoment muss ich dem Rollendurchmesser anpassen.

Soweit die Theorie, habe ich das soweit richtig verstanden? Habe ich etwas vergessen wo liegen mögliche Probleme? Ich weis von Gesprächen das in einem Wickler einiges an Know-How steckt.
Hat jemand für mich ein paar Informationsquellen? Bücher, Webseiten, Programmbeispiel oder ähnliches?

Bin für alle Anregungen offen, wie gesgt mein erstes Projekt in dieser Richtung.

Vielen Dank für eure Mühe!

Gruß Maxx


----------



## wincc (15 November 2008)

Nichts leichteres als einen Wickler und gleichzeitig nichts schwereres.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=23081



gib doch mal ein paar infos


Dichte min/max  (schätze mal so 0.95 kg/dm³)
Materialdicke min/max
Durchmesser Fertigrolle min/max
Geschwindigkeit min/max
Arbeitsbreite min/max

Hersteller des Aufwicklers oder Eigenkonstruktion?

mit Welle oder Achslos gewickelt?

Hülsen ?  Pappe oder Stahl   3" oder 6"

Zug in N oder N/m    min /max


habe auch Formeln für die Berechnung falls du was benötigst


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 November 2008)

Bei Lenze gibt (oder gab) es eine Kurzbeschreibung für einen Wickler mit Tänzerlageregelung und einem 8200 Vector.

Die Beschreibung mal im Anhang.

Ich habe mal die Regelung der Auf- und Abwickler komplett in Lenze 9300 Servos gemacht. Ziemlich coole Teile.


----------



## Question_mark (15 November 2008)

*Wat iss datt denn ???*

Hallo,



			
				winCC schrieb:
			
		

> Dichte min/max (schätze mal so 0.95 kg/dm³)



Ist das jetzt Papier oder Stahl ?? 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## wincc (16 November 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

HDPE / LDPE / OPP oder Mischfolie mit PA haben eine mittlere Dichte (spezifisches gewicht) von 0.95 Kg/dm³ 

und da es oben um Folie geht hab ichs dazu geschrieben.

Für Papier oder Stahl solltest du selbst in ne Tabelle sehn.


----------



## wincc (16 November 2008)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bei Lenze gibt (oder gab) es eine Kurzbeschreibung für einen Wickler mit Tänzerlageregelung und einem 8200 Vector.
> 
> Die Beschreibung mal im Anhang.
> 
> Ich habe mal die Regelung der Auf- und Abwickler komplett in Lenze 9300 Servos gemacht. Ziemlich coole Teile.




und wer blickt da in ein paar jahren noch durch?


----------



## maxx.one (16 November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

danke euch schon mal für die ganzen Antworten.

an wincc:

zur Dichte: es handelt sich um LDPE (0,915-0,935 g/cm³ laut wikipedia)

Materialdicke min: Schlauchfolie 0,07mm -> 2x 0,07mm

Materialdicke max: Schlauchfolie 0,12mm -> 2x0,12mm

Geschwindigkeit min: ca. 6m/min (Tippbetrieb)

Geschwindigkeit max. 70m/min

Arbeitsbreite min: 1200mm
Arbeitsbreite max: 2100mm

Der Aufwickler ist eine Eigenkonstruktion.

Der Aufwickler hat eine Expansionswelle mit einer Kunststoffbobine (3")

Beim Zug dabin ich mir nicht sicher, allerdings darf der nicht zu hoch werden weil ich quer zum Folienlauf eine Perforation in der Bahn habe. Da kann ich wirklich keine Angabe machen, vielleicht 5-15 N, aber das ist geraten.

Wenn du Formel dazu hast und du sie mir zu Verfügung stellen kannst würde ich diese gerne bekommen.


----------



## TimoS (16 November 2008)

Hatte vor einiger Zeit ne Querteilanlage zu realisieren, Coil abwickeln, schneiden und stapeln. Das abwickeln und der vorschub durch die Schere wurden hier auch mit nem Tänzer und nem PID realisiert. Funktioniert einwandfrei, eine Momentenregelung war hier nicht notwendig, die kam aber beim Papieraufwickeln, das zwischen den Blechlagen ist, zum Zuge. Hier wurde dan ein Drehfelmagnet eingesetzt der Momentengeregelt ist.
Drehfeldmagnete gibts beispielweise bei Georgii Kobold, glaube die haben auch noch regelkarten dazu...


----------



## wincc (16 November 2008)

maxx.one schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> danke euch schon mal für die ganzen Antworten.
> 
> ...




Hallo

Im Tippbetrieb darfst du max 5m/min erreichen 

Deinen Bahnzug schätze ich bei deinen 70µm-120µm (Schauch 140-240µm) 
so auf  80-200N da LDPE einen hohe Dehnung hat und deine Perforationslöcher sich ja nicht in die Länge ziehen sollen.

(Bahnzug ist aber kein Zentrumszug deines Wicklers)


Den Wickelzug gebe ich bei Wicklern meist in N/m (sprich Newton pro Meter Arbreitsbreite ) an. Da sich der Zug dann aufs Material bezieht und Arbeitsbreiten unabhänig ist. 

Da du eine 3" Spindel (ca. 76 mm) hast denke ich das dein min Durchmesser für deinen Durchmesserrechner 80mm beträgt

Wie ist dein max Durchmesser deiner Folienrolle? 600mm? 800mm?

Umspulmaschine oder Wickler einer Extrusionslinie? (wichtig für die Beschleunigung)

Motorleistung / Drehmoment / Nenndrehzahl ?

wie belastest du deinen vorgeschaltenen Tänzer? 
1 oder 2 Zylinder? Kolbendurchmesser? oder per Drehfeldmagnet?


wie sieht der Tänzer von der Geometrie aus? senkrecht ? waagerecht ? massekompensiert? (je leichter desto besser) bei Zylinderbelastung solltest du Abluftdrosseln bei beiden Zylinderanschlüssen einbauen um eine Dämpfung einstellen zu können.





Für die Wicklerregelung schlage ich einen Drehzahlgeregelten Aufwickelantrieb vor. 

Wellendrehzahl ergibt sich aus dem berechneten Durchmesser deiner Fertigrolle und der Bahngeschwingigkeit. 

Tänzereinfluß plusminus 10m/min. 

Adaption über den Durchmesser für deinen P-Anteil des Drehzahlreglers.

Adaption über die Arbeitsbreite für den P-Anteil des Tänzerreglers

Drehmoment des Motors brauchst du nicht beeinflussen. 

Dein Wickelzug wird über die Belastung des Tänzers erzeugt. Dh am besten per IP-Wandler oder Drehfeldmagnet da du dann darüber auch den Zugverlauf während des Wickeln beeinflussen kannst.





Formeln:  bin gerade dabei ein PDf doc. zu erstellen und das werde ich dir dann hier rein stellen 

hast du noch fragen?


----------



## maxx.one (18 November 2008)

Hallo wincc,

ja fragen habe ich noch ohne Ende, mit jeder Antwort von dir werden es mehr ;-)

Also mein max. Durchmesser ist 800mm. Der Wickler kommt hinter eine Folienkonfektionsmaschine, er soll Foliensäcke aufwickeln.

Aber ich schau mir mal deine Formelsammlung an wenn sie hier im Forum steht vielleicht klären sich dann schon meine Fragen.

Vielen Dank aber schon mal!

Gruß maxx


----------



## Per (27 November 2008)

*Applikationsbericht*

Hallo maxx.one,

habe ein Applikationsbericht von Lenze über Wickeltechniken wie auch in Beitrag
http://www.sps-foren.de/showthread.php?t=13881
beschrieben.

sende mir mal deine E-Mail Adresse per PN

Habe auch fertige Applikationen für Zentrumsaufwickler mit Tänzerlageregelung und Durchmesser kompensation von Lenze

zur Antriebsauslegung würde ich ein Lenze Vertreter in deiner nähe dazu hohlen der berechnet dir genau die erforderliche Leistung 


Gruß Per


----------



## Per (27 November 2008)

*Applikationsbericht von Lenze über Wickeltechniken*

Anbei die Applikationsbericht von Lenze über Wickeltechniken

Gruß Per


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 November 2008)

Per schrieb:


> Anbei die Applikationsbericht von Lenze über Wickeltechniken



Ah, na das Visio-Ding kenn ich doch irgendwo her 

Dann war die Arbeit die ich mir damals damit gemacht habe ja doch nicht umsonst...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## wincc (28 November 2008)

Sorry hat länger gedauert hier wie versprochen die Formeln


----------



## Per (28 November 2008)

*@ Thomas*



			
				Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, na das Visio-Ding kenn ich doch irgendwo her


 
  @Thomas 
  Ja die Viso Teile sind super, benutze sie immer noch ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Gruß Per


----------

